# TTOC Badges



## Buzz2k3 (Apr 16, 2003)

Sorry guys if this has been covered but still not received my TTOC badge?
Should I drop an email to the chairman? ???


----------



## ColDiTT (Sep 6, 2003)

Maybe best to drop Graeme (HuTTers) a line, if he can't help he may point you in the right direction.

[email protected]

Sorry I can't be more helpful, I am still waiting for goods myself 4 - 6 weeks delivery time 

Col


----------



## pgtt (May 7, 2002)

I think Graeme has been real busy with doing his companys ''year end'' . Im sure you'll receive your items soon chaps.


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

We've also got a couple of committee members almost permanently away from home at the moment :-/

Will try and get some more info next week!


----------

